# Seek Info. For Trip To BVI



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m trying to research airfare from Dallas to
BVI on the Webb, but I need the name of the airport at the other end. What air carrier flies to BVI, out of what airport, and where does it land in BVI. I''m doing a nine day sailing junket out of St. Pete in early September. I want to do a week to ten days sailing in BVI off season, probably between August l and October 31. These seem to be the most economical. Need someone with experience to vet my whole plan. Is it still good sailing there during this peroid. Know any cheap charters, bareboat, 28 to 32 feet,
etc., etc. Grateful for any help. 

dhd


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

many flights connect to san juan and then into tortola.
most charter boats seem to be 40 feet or more.
you might also fly into st thomas and rent a boat in red hook. the bvi''s are only 2 hours away.
eric


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The code for the airport is EIS.
August is a little late in the season and you are running the risk of having a hurricane ruin your booking...Also you will get the almost weekly tropical wave which brings clouds and rain for a couple days...My advise would be to look into a late June early July charter to lessen some of these risks and still get the lower rates.

good luck
Herve


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Hervel. I''m rescheduling.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Conch Charters seems to be a value price leader down there, they are out of Tortolla and use older Moorings boats. Just check the ads in Sailing or Cruising World or search their websites, which normally provide pricing and quotes.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

January is a great time to sail down there, American Airlines has the most frequent and reliable service. Trt Orbitz.com for online airfares use EIS (beef Isl) or STT (St. Thomas) almost all connect via SJJ San Juan


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We chatered in BVIs last Feb. Chartered from TMM, and arranged everything through Ed Hamilton (which cost us nothing). 
http://www.ed-hamilton.com/

We were able to get MUCH lower airfares by using Ed Hamilton - they have arrangements to by in bulk.

Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2001)

Have sailed many times in BVI and cheapest travel has been Caribbean Travel 800 327 5540, which is agency used by Sun Yachts (now Stardust Yacht Charters). Their price the past 2 times was the lowest since they tie up seats for this charter company and probably others. I would not recommend Stardust after the last 2 sails and would take the Moorings anyday even if price more. Numerous problems with boat and 3 different dinghy motors in one week cooled me on them. I think you get what you pay for.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2001)

p.s. Airport for BVI is on Beef Island


----------



## gpilott (Aug 23, 2001)

Last charter in BVI was past January, with TMM. Boats in good condition, nice helpful people, great service. Price is not everything. Previous charter with low-end company was a drag, constant repairs and breakdowns. Think it over carefully before you go with price alone. I agree that Ed Hamilton brokers is a good way to go and costs YOU nothing. You could also call TMM direct. Try WWW.SailTMM.com for full details. Good luck and enjoy the best sailing waters on earth!


----------

